# Dragana Radakovic



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

in my opinion, she is the close to, if not best dramatic soprano to come out of Europe in the last few decades.

what are your thoughts on her voice?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Most of those ( Eastern ) Europe soprano's are trained to sing like that, loud and louder.
( A.K.A Marton /Sass / Dimitrova.) Solid but not refined.


----------

